# Prototype for furnace and pyrolysis



## kjavanb123 (Jun 13, 2017)

I visited this scrap yard today and these cool equipments caught my eyes.

Furnace



It can be lined with refractory, with heat from above the furnace, they were selling for $320 each, but it was made of 10mm stainless steel body.

Pyrolysis



And interior



It was an autoclove used in hospitals, also made of thick stainless steel non magnetite, selling for $350.

I was thinking to replace the 2 pipes on side inside with heat elements, load the boards inside seal the door, and set it to 400 degrees.

Hope it will give members ideas.

Regards
Kj


----------



## 4metals (Jun 13, 2017)

With a little effort you can turn that tilting drum into one of these;



But the flame needs to enter the side near the bottom of the crucible, not the top.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Jun 14, 2017)

4metals

Thanks for the advise. I am trying to give copper smelting follow by electrolysis method a try.

Can copper smelting process be variable as far as size of anode or is it a fix setup meaning if you have a 100 lbs per day electrolysis system if your anode becomes 50 lbs, do you have to change the setup?

Thanks and regards
Kj


----------



## 4metals (Jun 14, 2017)

You have to maintain the size ratio between anode and cathode within reason.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Jun 14, 2017)

4metals

Thanks for your respond. So based on feedstock and resulting copper anod, one can change the cathode size.

Thanks
Kj


----------



## kjavanb123 (Jun 14, 2017)

4metals

You mentioned to have the heat from the side in that furnace, I like to know your input on my proposal which we have been using in our rotary and cupel furnace where heat is directed on the charge.

We use lead as collector so that might be different from using copper as collector, but having heat directly onto the charge allows us to perform oxidation of charge a lot easier with air control.

You think this interact with copper smelting?

Thanks and regards
Kj


----------



## 4metals (Jun 14, 2017)

There was a gentleman named Manfred Woog who had a furnace which is like you describe and he had the flame focus on the charge from above. The furnace rocked while in use to agitate the flux charge as well. This is what I can find of the patents and it has a sketch.

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4497658.pdf

It was quite effective for melting the steel wool silver trap canisters to recover the silver.


----------

